# My New Skeen Takes Its First Kill.



## NCLeadSlinger (Sep 18, 2012)

Well, as some of you know, i am a lover of hunting and eating tree rats with my home made ss's. Well, after a recent trade with James Skeen ( a high end custom knife for one of his custom Catty's) I was ready to try and hunt with a custom Slingshot.
I wont make this a review of James...not here anyway( he is an amazing guy) But i will Say that his SS that he made just for me out of Pecan is AWESOME!!!!! its like shooting the most comfy leather couch by a warm fire, sipping burbon, it fits so well and is a natural shooter, easily allowing me to acheive hunting accuracy in no time flat.

I have had literally no time to get out and hunt lately, but i did this weekend. the boys and I chased this little guy up a big old oak, after he settled in the high branches at about 55 feet or so, i took a bead on his ear, lowered my pouch hand to account for the height change, and let loose....Needless to say, He fell like a stone!!!
I am the most proud of this shot, because of the angle and the distance, and also because it was a supreme pleasure to hunt with this Custom one of a kind slinger, from an amazing builder. I will be reviewing this SS and James with some great pic's shortly. Enjoy, and now this one is going on the grill tonight!
Set up:
Custom SS from James Skeen
Ammo: .50cal steel
Bands: TBG cut @8" 1 1/4" tapered to 5/8" total working length is about 6 3/4" i believe.
Pouch: Supersure


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

nice shot !


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Very cool. Excellent shot. Do you marinate that bushytail or just season it and go.

That's a really sweet slingshot. I'm digging the top slots. Whatcha got jammed in there, a tooth pick or piece of rubber?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice! I see you really like the naturals.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I agree that James is a rare find and good friend to us all. Pecan naturals made by him are as good as it gets. Nice shot -- to me this is what it's all about. Good friends, skillful work and shooting, and somethin' to eat to top it all off. Thanks for posting.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Good shooting and nice slingshot.
I have a white oak shooter from James. great guy.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting with that fabulous slingshot. Looks delicious ... both the squirrel and the slingshot!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Previous members have really said it perfectly..... so.


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice shot! Sweet looking catty too.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

NCLeadSlinger said:


> But i will Say that his SS that he made just for me out of Pecan is AWESOME!!!!! its like shooting the most comfy leather couch by a warm fire, sipping burbon...


This is possibly the finest piece of advertising I've ever seen








Good writeup and great shooting!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

M_J said:


> But i will Say that his SS that he made just for me out of Pecan is AWESOME!!!!! its like shooting the most comfy leather couch by a warm fire, sipping burbon...


This is possibly the finest piece of advertising I've ever seen








Good writeup and great shooting!
[/quote]
Agreed... btw, what kind of bourbon are we talkin'? I like Knob Creek!


----------



## NCLeadSlinger (Sep 18, 2012)

Dayhiker said:


> But i will Say that his SS that he made just for me out of Pecan is AWESOME!!!!! its like shooting the most comfy leather couch by a warm fire, sipping burbon...


This is possibly the finest piece of advertising I've ever seen








Good writeup and great shooting!
[/quote]
Agreed... btw, what kind of bourbon are we talkin'? I like Knob Creek!








[/quote]
Knob creek is great, but i have been enjoying som Hudson Baby, Its Nice!

and thanks for the post's guys, it is really a great and natural shooter. I really do like the natural since i feel that i can tailor it to my specific needs, thats what surprised me so much about this shooter, I didnt make it, and it shoots like it was made for my hand. Here is to many more days of shooting, and hunting. James made a gem with this one.
I plan on some more great advertising for this soon









BTW, a wound like this, caves in the skull. The blood isnt coming from a break in the skin, its from the ear canal and the trauma to the skull and brain. Check out my hunting set up, also i pull a half butterfly. Happy hunting folks.

Paul


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Hey, glad it's working out for you. Obviously! Sounds like a really sweet shot. and of course making it with the boys watching is even better.

Was a pleasure doing a trade and making that slingshot for you. Love the knife, but had to put it out in my office to keep my eldest offspring from messing with it, he just couldn't seem to keep his hands off. I seem to remember getting in trouble for the same thing when I was about that age too. The blade fixation seems to get passed along in my family.


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

Great Shot. Look lone less Tree Rat. Heard another one limb Chicken ... LOL passing that on .......


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Great work, nice catty too!


----------



## NCLeadSlinger (Sep 18, 2012)

James,

Im glad you got the blade and im glad that you like it. This Catty is unreal and i cant say enough good about it. THANK YOU!

Limb Chicken, I like that one, That explains exactly how this one was, just laying on that limb up there trying to be invisible.

Thanks for the responses guys....I'll try and keep them coming.

Paul


----------



## msasso (Nov 7, 2012)

can you throw up a better pic of those top slots. awesome mounting style. i'd like to try it on my Oak ss


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

very good write up i to own one of james ss and they are bloody fantastic realy good in the hand shoots like a dream the finish is outstanding i got my 1st kill the other week with it wasn't as far of a shot as that but around 20 yards or so right on the bonce of the bird i was happy. i was out with the dogs hunting tree rats to day i should have had 2 but they just kept wizing past there heads i was a very poor shot to day


----------

